# Kaulquappen verschwunden



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

vor ca. 2-3 Wochen habe ich im Teich etliche Kaulquappen eingesetzt. Danach hab ich sie noch ein paar Tage gesehen - sahen ganz munter aus. Jetzt ist allerdings nicht eine einzige zu sehen.  :cry: 
Wo sind sie hin ??? Oder hat sie jemand verspeist ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

Verspeist ist die eine Möglichkeit, versteckt die zweite - und zu Fröschlein geworden die dritte (unsere erste Welle hüpft schon seit geraumer Zeit durch die Lande und muss vor dem Rasenmäher gerettet werden).

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

verspeist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - hab keine Fischis drin.
Und sooo schnell gewachsen ??? Dann würde ich doch welche rumhüpfen sehen, oder ?
Werde meine Kiddies mal durchs Gebüsch jagen, vielleicht finden die welche


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo Reiner und andere,
muß mal wieder dazwischenfragen... Das __ Gelbrandkäfer an Fische gehen, weiß ich ja. Wenn __ Rückenschwimmer sogar Kaulquappen angehen, gehen die dann auch an Fischlis?

*malneugierigist* cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo Wasserfloh,

an Fische, das habe ich weder gehört und gelesen, an Kaulquappen, das habe ich sogar schon gesehen. Vor allem aber Libellenlarven darf man nicht unterschätzen. Die holen sich sehr gerne mal 'ne gut genährte Kaulquappe.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

... oje, dann ist wohl alles klar.
In meinem Teich leben viele __ Käfer und Insektenlarven. Ich dachte immer, dass Kaulquppen gut schwimmen können, wenn Gefahr droht. 
Schade, dann gibt es wohl keine __ Frösche dieses Jahr.


----------

